# Got there in reverse



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2007)

Well it appears I may be teaching more. I have been assisting my Sifu with the teaching of push hands and long form refinement for sometime now and I have been of late assisting with the fast form training too. But now for the first time I have been asked if I am available to help teach the long form to beginners as well as push hands and some weapons forms. It means I will need to start showing up an hour earlier but I give it a go.

Somehow though I feel I have gone at this backwards for some reason but I just followed my Sifu and he asked so I will see what happens.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 7, 2007)

are you going to have free reign on how you teach the forms and push hands, provided it is being taught? 
i always like teaching new students(taekwondo and self defense for those wondering)they are usually eager to learn and havent gotten bored with the monotony of training. 
hope you enjoy your new teaching responsibilities!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> are you going to have free reign on how you teach the forms and push hands, provided it is being taught?
> i always like teaching new students(taekwondo and self defense for those wondering)they are usually eager to learn and havent gotten bored with the monotony of training.
> hope you enjoy your new teaching responsibilities!


 
Don't really know, but I have pretty much been given free reign in the advanced class, however he is always there. As for the beginner class he would still be there but it depends on the number of students he has as to how much I would be responsible for. I am pretty sure in push hands I wold be allowed to do it my way.

But I do know what you are talking about, I use to teach taiji years ago when I was with my first CMA sifu, I had my own classes then. But I stopped them so I could train with my current Taiji sifu. I just really wanted to understand the art as best I could as taijiquan and he is by far much more knowlegeble and better trained at taiji than my first Sifu.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 7, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Don't really know, but I have pretty much been given free reign in the advanced class, however he is always there. As for the beginner class he would still be there but it depends on the number of students he has as to how much I would be responsible for. I am pretty sure in push hands I wold be allowed to do it my way.
> 
> But I do know what you are talking about, I use to teach taiji years ago when I was with my first CMA sifu, I had my own classes then. But I stopped them so I could train with my current Taiji sifu. I just really wanted to understand the art as best I could as taijiquan and he is by far much more knowlegeble and better trained at taiji than my first Sifu.


 
I know you've probably answered this before, but who is your current Sifu? He was an inside student of Yang Cheng Fu, correct?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2007)

I will not post my sifu's name on an open webpage. 

I also will not post anyones name on an open webpage that does not advertise or have a website or is not published, this is why I will not post his name.

But he was not a student of the Yang family he was a student of Tung Ying Jie.


----------

